# Best food for crickets



## JBJcool (Mar 6, 2007)

Hi
i might be getting a leo soon so im just wondering whats best to give them? i want them to be nice a fat and loaded with all the stuff my leo will need so what do you recomend? and also when you get them in that tub do you just leave them in there? or do i have to get a small tank for them?

cheers
jbj


----------



## punky_jen (Feb 22, 2007)

i give mine carrot/oats/sweed and things like that, also but some neutrobol on the cricket food too.


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

I give mine Bug Grub!


----------



## Roysy (Jun 9, 2007)

I never keep any livefood in their original container except wax worms. Wax worms I keep in their tub as sold but store them in the fridge which keeps them alive for longer.
Crickets, locusts, mealworms and cockroaches I always transfer out into larger containers with fresh veg and bug grub.
I do use a Lucky reptile kricket keeper for crickets, they do love the tubes and they seem to last longer before dying off.
Otherwise I tend to use Exo Terra faunariums which are plastic and easy to keep clean between supplies.

Enjoy your new chum but beware - one reptile is never enough!!!!!!
:grin1:
Roy


----------



## pokerplayer (Jul 22, 2007)

i havent been keeping reptiles long, but with the bugs i find it much easier to transfer the larger bugs to another container. i use a cricket keeper to keep the crickets in, as they hide in the tubes, and easier to move around from container to viv.
i also use another simular container to house locusts in,without the tubes. firstly because its bigger for them, but also because the container has a small door on top which you can use to get your hand in to put stuff in/take stuff out without the locusts escaping. i also find putting the egg crate in the container helps too as they like something to climb on and hide under.
with reguards to feeding, i feed lettuce, cabbage, carrots, brocolii, other greens in the fridge and high quality fish flakes to the crickets and locusts, and potatoe and carrot to meal worms.
i dont know what to feed waxworms, i would guess the same as mealworms.
good luck with your leo, i have had mine just less than a week, but already think they are fantastic pets, and wanting another, lol.


----------



## DeanThorpe (Apr 9, 2006)

I also transfer them to large cricket keeper style plastic tubs.

I crush wheatabix up for food, and give them the same veg i give the lizards, leafy bags for moisture as they eat it all and it doesnt go manky like bits of carrot and cucumber do.

I also on oocasion throw calcium and or nutrobol in with thier food.


----------



## Hardwicki (Jun 18, 2007)

tangerine segments go down a treat with crickets, loaded with nutrobal.: victory:


----------



## pokerplayer (Jul 22, 2007)

thinking about it...
is there anything you shouldnt give crickets?


----------



## spendleb (Jul 17, 2007)

I use a Kricket Keeper for the bugs and they seem to do OK in there, feed them bug grub and then fruit/rocket and stuff and use the Cricket Water gel for their drinking.

PS Does storing Waxworms in the fridge really prolong their life? I thought the cold would kill them? I bought some last week but obviously rarely use them and they are now all going brown!


----------



## Pro Mantis (Apr 7, 2007)

rocket and leafy veg works fine. Waxworms I think die of cold it's mealies that you put in the fridge. If they are going brown and hard they are metamorphosing if they are soft they are dead.


----------



## Hardwicki (Jun 18, 2007)

Pro Mantis said:


> rocket and leafy veg works fine. Waxworms I think die of cold it's mealies that you put in the fridge. If they are going brown and hard they are metamorphosing if they are soft they are dead.


theyre meta-what-ing???: victory:


----------



## Pro Mantis (Apr 7, 2007)

changing into a butterfly- so they are creating a cocoon.


----------



## pokerplayer (Jul 22, 2007)

i have put my waxie in the fridge, they dont move when i look at them, but after a while that start to wriggle about. mind you they have only been in the fridge a day or 2. what are you suppose to feed wax worms? the same as meal worms


----------



## Roysy (Jun 9, 2007)

I have kept waxworms in the fridge for several weeks. They look dead when you get them out but as they warm they spring back to life. At one time I considered breeding waxworms but because they last so long when in fridge I have not bothered. If you choose to leave them out, choose a cool place to store them. The warmer they are, the more rapid the life cycle and you will very quickly have a pot of moths, especially in the current heat. I have not noted any deaths from keeping them this way. Beware, they often look dead while still cold. Would be interested in the experience of others.
Roy
: victory:


----------

